# Black Square Elastic



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so i recently fitted one of my cattys with 6mm black squares first time using and attaching and im not very conviced its putting out full power with 3/8 steel there pritty slow or what it seems im sure there suppost to be faster? im drawing to my ear and i physically cant draw it any more any suggestions why its doing this maybe its my ammo?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say its kind of the ammo kind of the bands. the squares are not very fast and so people tend to use large projectiles so speed is less important. I would say really you need at at least .44 lead but better larger than that some people use up to 16mm lead with them.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Square elastic lasts forever, but it is very slow. It really only works with heavy ammo. Use 12 to 16 mm lead instead of the 3/8th steel.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Square elastic lasts forever, but it is very slow. It really only works with heavy ammo. Use 12 to 16 mm lead instead of the 3/8th steel.


I've used this elastic a lot, I agree.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Start with the elastic too long and don't cut it yet. Where it is tied at the forks make 1 inch or half inch adjustments till you get optimum performance then decide if it needs to be a bit more fine tuned. I would begin with 12 inch tie to tie and try all the ammo you want to shoot. For some of the bands and tubes I use one band measurement that works best for the tapper and width is 9-1/4 inch and many of the others are between 7 to 8-1/2. The elastic you are trying may be fine for your purpose if you find the best lenght for best performance.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I had bad results with the square elastic. You draw it back and my gosh it gives you a fight so you expect the shot to zip really fast only to find it kind of flops the ball out at a Sharp right/left angle. I never stock with it long enough to find a remadie but I remember messing with large stones and thinking they shot a little smoother than the bb's and this confused me even more and suffice to say put the final nail in square elastic's coffin .


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I really like my milbro with squares but i use it almost exclusively with large stones. they will put a .44 lead ball straight through a can.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It also takes a while for squares to break in, so if you've only taken a handful of shots you wont see their full potential. I'm not overly fond of them myself since I tend to shoot small/light ammo but I do keep them on my Milbro reproduction for the sake of tradition.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Squares are slow no doubt.. But you cant find a more long lasting reliable elastic than the black squares for hunting, they may even have a longer life than tubes or my cherished and much missed round solid rubber..

Feed your black squares with heavy ammo and if you are deadly accurate your squares will always provide a meal for you.. They are not impressive with speed but they do kill.. They are the living arguement that you dont need some super fast elastic for hunting and that an 18 gram projectile traveling at 90 miles per hour is still quite as deadly to small game as an 18 gram projectile traveling at 120 miles per hour. Remember you cant kill something and make it _more dead_ with more speed/power.

Nico


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I think the black square stuff now is faster than the old stuff i used to shoot, I got a supprise when i got this one from Pete (hogans),
i shoot 12mm and 14mm lead balls with this one, and have took rabbits and crows no problem, The stuff we had years ago i had to sit and put my foot on it and keep stretching it up and down to ware it in, it was a work out using it, jeff


----------

